# New "Old" Singer



## snowbug (May 17, 2011)

I am so excited I can hardly contain myself. I just bought my first KM! Used, lightly-very heavy-metal bed. It is a Singer, Mod 150 Chunky Knitter. I had not been able to find much infor about it on the web, so I just thought it was made for chunky wgt yarn only. The price was so right, ($65) I decided as I was just learning, it did not matter what size I learned on. Well to my surprise, It knits yarn a couple sizes down from 4 worsted and the larger 5 & 6 chunky bulky wgts. I am thrilled. I had thought I wanted the Silver Reed LK 150 but knew I would have to save months and months for one of those. When this came along I went for it. All parts and pcs are there, and was recently used by its original owner. I have not set up and tryed to use yet, as I need a table. But hopefully by this weekend. (Machine was made in Japan, Instruction Book was printed in 1984.) Did I do good to start out with? Does anyone know anything about this particular machine?


----------



## smcdonald (Oct 31, 2011)

Just bought one at Christmas and its brilliant. I have a standard gauge and have been machine knitting for years but this is my first chunky. I have managed to get a ribber for it as well off eBay. You will like it.

Sheila


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

These are nice machines, very straight forward and easy to use. You found a true treasure...
Did you get tools with your KM; transfer and latch tools? I would recommend a book called Hand Manipulated Stitches and possibly a garter bar if you want to knit patterns with multiple stitch transfer. Eventually you might want to invest in a ribber. Here are a few links you may be interested in taking a peek at for inspiration;











This pattern has 5 videos that were filmed by a newer (at the time) knitter





Have fun


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

You have got a real bargain, they are lovely machines real work horses. You may need to put a new sponge bar in it though if it hasn't been used for a time.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

You did very well! I paid $200. for my 151. Which is basically the same machine. Great workhorse and you can also use most patterns for the midgauge machines too, just use a tighter tension setting or a smaller size if you are doing a garment. congrats you will love it. Not much to go wrong and sturdy.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Your SInger is the exact same machine as the SIlver Reed. SIlver Reed and Singer are the same, so no need to look for a SIlver Reed.

Look on You Tube and you will find videos on the machine that will be helpful , and lots of books on eBay.
Enjoy.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

that is a much sturdier machine than the LK150 - you got a bargain. Now all you need is the ribber to go with it!

be sure your table is heavy enough that the machine will not tip it over (I have an old library table for mine). I have one of the metal tables that the machine can fit on, but have never even tried to use it.


----------



## snowbug (May 17, 2011)

Thanks so much everyones experience is so helpful. And yes it came with all the original tools just like it came from the factory on day 1. I feel really fortunate to have found this machine.


----------



## Oogie (Dec 25, 2011)

Good for you! I have a Singer 150 as well and love it. Don't have a ribber, but just hook up and it works fine. Makes great sweaters and anything else you can knit with bulky yarn. I also have a Singer 360 which I love. Both are great machines.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

fantastic deal! no wonder you are thrilled...Iwould be too! happy knitting!!!


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

Good for you. I started out on that machine till I just about wore it out. When my knitting buddy passed away, I got her machine, which is one size larger. You got a really good deal. Have fun.


----------



## mhormils (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a standard gauge machine that I bought in 1989 and still use. These old metal workhorses last forever. You should be able to find plenty of information about your machine on the internet. Try some of these sites:
ravelry.com - navigate to the machine knitting groups
knititnow.com - great tutorials
knittersedge.com - also great tutorials
daisyknits.com
Youtube.com - tons of instructional videos
needletek.com - all the parts in the world
There are so many more, just keep searching. Knitters are always so generous in sharing tips and information! Good luck. Take your time to get to know your machine and enjoy it! It will be around for years.


----------



## Daphnee08 (Jan 27, 2011)

That is the exact machine that I bought in 1989 brand new. I love it. I put it away for over 15 years but have recently pulled it out again. It does a great job. I knit so many wonderful sweaters on that thing! Have fun with the built in intarsia too. You will be so happy with it.


----------



## Linda_4 (Nov 5, 2012)

You did very well. I have the same model which I purchased used about 20 years ago - also got the ribber with it - all for $70. I haven't used mine in awhile and am trying to get it set up and going again. You will love this machine.....I do!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

THere is an attachment for it called the PS150 pattern selector. It is a neat add on. I bought some for my grandkids to add to their LK100 which is a plastic bulky machine. It comes with a few punchcards, a gadget that you attach to the machine and a needle pusher. You put the card in the gadget, and every time you turn the dial to the next row, it will choose the proper needle push bars on the needle pusher. YOu then put this patern selector against the butt of the needles bringing forward the needles you need for that row. You move it along across the bed till it has selected the needles you need. You then move the carriage across the bed and the pattern will be knit. 
You don't have to hand select the needles individualy.
There are not a lot of punchcards but they have some nice patterns on them. 
I bought mine on eBay. It sold for $26 new, years ago.
I paid between $50 and $70 for it, which is what you , lucky you paid for the machine.
It just makes it more versitile and less tedious. I know my grandkids will really enjoy it,


----------



## Sakar (Sep 3, 2011)

I just got a Singer 360 and am still trying to do the cast on written in the book. Did it the first day and haven't been able to repeat it since. Did do a double ewrap and that worked, but took me a long time. I am very slow at this.But looking forward to learning it.


----------



## Carrie CH (Sep 27, 2016)

I just bought this model 150 on ebay. I need help. I fear there is a major part missing. The needles do not have any "up" pressure. Normally you will be able to push the needles down to the bed (think of putting in the sponge bar). These needles sit flat on the bed. There is something "missing?" That should be putting an upward pressure on the needles. 

The needles slide freely, if the machine is tilted forward, or backward. There is no tension on the needles.

Anyone know what this part is? Or did I make no sense at all


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

It needs a new sponge bar.

.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

snowbug said:


> I am so excited I can hardly contain myself. I just bought my first KM! Used, lightly-very heavy-metal bed. It is a Singer, Mod 150 Chunky Knitter. I had not been able to find much infor about it on the web, so I just thought it was made for chunky wgt yarn only. The price was so right, ($65) I decided as I was just learning, it did not matter what size I learned on. Well to my surprise, It knits yarn a couple sizes down from 4 worsted and the larger 5 & 6 chunky bulky wgts. I am thrilled. I had thought I wanted the Silver Reed LK 150 but knew I would have to save months and months for one of those. When this came along I went for it. All parts and pcs are there, and was recently used by its original owner. I have not set up and tryed to use yet, as I need a table. But hopefully by this weekend. (Machine was made in Japan, Instruction Book was printed in 1984.) Did I do good to start out with? Does anyone know anything about this particular machine?


Congratulations on a great purchase. You will enjoy many years of successful knitting on this machine. 
Mary Anne,


----------



## rcreveli (Aug 30, 2015)

I love my 150. I bought mine for $90 with the ribber last summer. Once I replaced the sponge bars and the cleaned it up It's been awesome. I recently got a Brother 260 and feel guilty that I don't use it more.


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow you got a really great deal!! Wish I could find one at that price with ribber!


----------



## rcreveli (Aug 30, 2015)

momannette said:


> Wow you got a really great deal!! Wish I could find one at that price with ribber!


I have been VERY fortunate with my machine acquisitions. I have 4 and the cost less then 400 total. They've all needed some TLC and replacement bits. My 260 came without ribber combs and punchcards but, they gave me an SK160 so, I can't complain.

I see your from NJ. I liven in Lancaster now but grew up in Bridgewater. The 150 came from Essex county. I keep an eye on Craigslist for NJ, Lancaster and the Baltimore area. I'm willing to drive up to 3 hours for a machine. I just missed out on an SK860 30 minutes away with the ribber and garter bar . I hope it went to someone who loves it.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

You got a real bargain!! Enjoy!


snowbug said:


> I am so excited I can hardly contain myself. I just bought my first KM! Used, lightly-very heavy-metal bed. It is a Singer, Mod 150 Chunky Knitter. I had not been able to find much infor about it on the web, so I just thought it was made for chunky wgt yarn only. The price was so right, ($65) I decided as I was just learning, it did not matter what size I learned on. Well to my surprise, It knits yarn a couple sizes down from 4 worsted and the larger 5 & 6 chunky bulky wgts. I am thrilled. I had thought I wanted the Silver Reed LK 150 but knew I would have to save months and months for one of those. When this came along I went for it. All parts and pcs are there, and was recently used by its original owner. I have not set up and tryed to use yet, as I need a table. But hopefully by this weekend. (Machine was made in Japan, Instruction Book was printed in 1984.) Did I do good to start out with? Does anyone know anything about this particular machine?


----------



## Carrie CH (Sep 27, 2016)

I refurbished the sponge bar, twice. It is still not right. I have one on order.

But, the 2nd works, it just could be better.
I just finished casting on. I just made my first swatch.
It is smooth.
It is very easy to move the carriage

I want to do afghans, since it will do intarsia. 

,


----------



## rcreveli (Aug 30, 2015)

Carrie CH said:


> I refurbished the sponge bar, twice. It is still not right. I have one on order.
> 
> But, the 2nd works, it just could be better.
> I just finished casting on. I just made my first swatch.
> ...


I didn't have much luck refurbishing my sponge bar. for the ~$15 each from knitting closet it's not worth the hassle for me to refurbish them.


----------



## Carrie CH (Sep 27, 2016)

That's where I ordered mine.


----------

